# Diabudding



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

So I had the vet out to help me disbud and 2 of my 2 1/2 month old kids have growth on their horns (about 2 inches). Has any one done a second round with an iron at 2 1/2 months with success ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There was a thread not that long ago about reburning and from what I got out of it the age to do it is 6weeks old. I was new to disbudding this year so have a few one horned goats so I think Im gonna do some digging about banding the horn. Maybe you could start to kinda trim them back????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No reason why you can't do it again. It can be successful.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

My first 2 goats were done at 3.5 months old.The person I bought the from tried to disbud but only did one on the weather and didn't do the doe . And it worked no horn growth at all


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not to steal the thread but when should they be dis-budded by? My little ones are 4 days old now, and want to make sure I don't miss the "deadline."


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I have only had goat for a little less than a year, but I read on here when you feel the horn bud it is time to do it. I want to say they will be about a week old depending on the growth rate of the bud


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Rhodalee is there much blood that I need to prepare for when reburning at 3 months? 

Those little nubs are 2 inches or less for me.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, you can disbud or reburn, if you can get the hot iron over the horns. It's best not to wait too long, less heat is required. I disbud my kids before they are 6-7 days old for best results. If you can feel the bud under the skin you can burn. I had a kid born with huge buds, could have done it that day, actually did it at 4 days old. 

GO SLOW, you are not going to be in a hurry. Clip around the bud, so you can see it well, I give my kids their cd/t shots and a shot of banamine for pain, wait 10 minutes. Then, have someone hold kid and another do the burn. Depending on how large the bud is, I burn the first time from 7-10 seconds, hold the iron "firmly" to the head, with a circular motion. Stop...let kid rest...and let the head cool a little. Then I burn again...4-6 seconds, same circular motion. Wait...let kid rest. Burn the middle of the bud...3 seconds. Count slowly, don't rush through. Take kid back to mom, present him butt first, so she doesn't freak about this "charcoal smelling kid". I've never had a doe reject a kid, but, I've heard of it happening.

Esther88, I have done kids up to 14 days old, but, please don't wait that long. It takes more heat and it's harder on the kid. Very easy if you do it at 5-7 days old. They will scream but, they stop usually after a few seconds. It's so much easier to do it now, then to wait. I know they are tiny and young and pretty, but, they will be again! Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

michaelhannaster said:


> Rhodalee is there much blood that I need to prepare for when reburning at 3 months?
> 
> Those little nubs are 2 inches or less for me.


There shouldn't be much blood if any, if you have "weeping" after you burn, burn again to stop it. But, you have to do it quick or you may have to wait and band the horns. That is not a great option in my book. At this stage, you will probably have to do a "touch up" burn in a few weeks.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Di said:


> Ok, you can disbud or reburn, if you can get the hot iron over the horns. It's best not to wait too long, less heat is required. I disbud my kids before they are 6-7 days old for best results. If you can feel the bud under the skin you can burn. I had a kid born with huge buds, could have done it that day, actually did it at 4 days old.
> 
> GO SLOW, you are not going to be in a hurry. Clip around the bud, so you can see it well, I give my kids their cd/t shots and a shot of banamine for pain, wait 10 minutes. Then, have someone hold kid and another do the burn. Depending on how large the bud is, I burn the first time from 7-10 seconds, hold the iron "firmly" to the head, with a circular motion. Stop...let kid rest...and let the head cool a little. Then I burn again...4-6 seconds, same circular motion. Wait...let kid rest. Burn the middle of the bud...3 seconds. Count slowly, don't rush through. Take kid back to mom, present him butt first, so she doesn't freak about this "charcoal smelling kid". I've never had a doe reject a kid, but, I've heard of it happening.
> 
> Esther88, I have done kids up to 14 days old, but, please don't wait that long. It takes more heat and it's harder on the kid. Very easy if you do it at 5-7 days old. They will scream but, they stop usually after a few seconds. It's so much easier to do it now, then to wait. I know they are tiny and young and pretty, but, they will be again! Good luck!


While you are letting the kid rest you can put an ice pack on the bud to cool it down quick......they get pretty hot


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

FYI this is what I am dealing with on regrowth


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Hhhhmmmmm.....that looks too big for a disbudding iron.....you are probably gonna have to have a vet remove those


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The thing with burning horns this big is that you have to burn so much longer than on a less than week old kid. Those horns are big.....look at the base. I don't think an iron would cover the base, it looks very wide......


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate having to burn twice. But it sounds like you need to. The only goats I ever got that were disbudded by a vet got horrible scurs. Won't even consider that anymore. We just did our one-week olds today. There buds were very slow appearing. Some have them right off but I cannot bring myself to do it sooner than 4 days.
Sorry you have to do it again; but I agree, don't delay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I have. I have even disbudded full grown bucks who had scurs, and it was a success.


----------

